# Hunting > Taxidermy >  cleaning up an old set of antlers - staining

## Pointer

I have an old head I'd like to clean up soon, the antlers have lost their color due to age and probably light. What can I use go stain it back to the nice dark color it was?

----------


## Toby

I heard tea bags and canola oil. Not sure if works never tried it

----------


## Frogfeatures

Condys crystals, available from your chemist

----------


## Pointer

Thanks frog features, do I make up a solution and wipe it in? Will it need sanding after to bring back the white Bits?



Toby I'm trying to stain it, not fry it  :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henry

Brown boot polish followed by black for the highlights works a treat

----------


## JoshC

Was going to rewrite this info, but couldn't be bothered. Don't waste your time with wood stains etc. Get yaself some Condy's Crystals (potassium permanganate) and do it this way;

FishnHunt - New Zealands Famous Hunting and Fishing Forum Since 1995 - Colouring antler

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

madness is the man heres a head he done for me that method of his works a treat but you have to be willing to spend lots of time doing the tips etc


beforeafter

----------


## Pointer

Great info thanks!

----------


## Gibo

You sprucing up old mate?

----------


## Pointer

Nah got a roe deer head here I'd like to tidy up for the gun room

----------


## EeeBees

What @Marty Henry wrote...the nugget works well...

----------


## Gapped axe

wow. I've got a old 10pt sitting on top of the Kennel along with others that need bring back to colour. I'm going to make a copper head for it as a art piece. Not a big 10 but a smaller one and even. There's an Art shop I visited in Accacia Bay in the weekend and they are keen for my work, so I'm just starting my Art again with this piece, will post when finished.

----------


## bigbear

@Gapped axe i had a effort trying to find Condys crystals locally but found them on TM at a good price.

----------


## gonetropo

chemists dont stock condys anymore. or dry cleaning fluid either. or iodine crystals......

----------


## Marty Henry

Mitre 10 sell condies (pot permanganate)in the garden section its a soil sterilizer. Also pot nitrate  (stump rotter), sulfur flour (fungicide) and charcoal (for bbqs), if your interested.

----------


## gonetropo

just dont get your condys near glycerine !

----------

